# Cable altavoz y micrófono Nokia 3410



## Vespavieja (Jul 8, 2006)

Hola!

Sois mi ultima esperanza!!!   

Quiero hacerme un cable que vaya del jack 2,5 (con 4 "cables") de mi nokia 3410 a otro jack 2,5 de un intercomunicador (para una moto) que tiene sólo 3 "cables" el rojo del micro, el amarillo de los altavoces y el negro que se supone que "alimenta" el tema, no? (no tengo mucha idea de electrónica)...

He intentado hacerlo con un manos libres, manteniendo el botón de pulsar (me gustaría mantenerlo para llamar/recibir llamadas en la moto...) pero no hay manera. Mi idea era conectar lo que salia de los altavoces, y lo que salia del microfono, al cable "stereo" de tres cables... Me ha llegado a funcionar, pero el sonido era muy malo, algo no iba bien. Mirando por internet, he llegado a ver que había que concectar una resistencia entre dos cables. Llegué a ntentarlo, quitando una resistencia de una radio vieja, pero nada... no iba...

Alguien puede iluminarme???    

Un millón de gracias!!!


----------



## Vespavieja (Jul 9, 2006)

Se me habia olvidado decir que, cuando me ha funcionado, escucho en el casco una especie de "bip, bip" a intervalos de un segundo... que claro, no debería escucharse...

Gracias por vuestra ayuda!!!


----------

